# Last foal of 2008 has arrived!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful! I want her!!! I love her name BTW!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats! She's gorgeous, hehe I want!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Soooo pretty! Congrats! Great looking foal, I want it! Me pweeze have her? I give you cookies?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

paintluver said:


> Wow she is beautiful! I want her!!! I love her name BTW!!!


Thank you!
I've had her name picked out for forever... just needed the filly to go with it!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Congrats! She's gorgeous, hehe I want!


Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Soooo pretty! Congrats! Great looking foal, I want it! Me pweeze have her? I give you cookies?


Thanks! But she is staying here with me. 
She is to be my halter prospect for next year!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

How long have you had her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow Steff she looks great! Love her! What a darling little face. I can't wait to see her on Tuesday! HEHE!! **Full of Giggles over the new baby!** 

I'm not sure if I can come up though...I have a black eye  I'll be too embarrased to leave the house!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow Steff she looks great! Love her! What a darling little face. I can't wait to see her on Tuesday! HEHE!! **Full of Giggles over the new baby!**
> 
> I'm not sure if I can come up though...I have a black eye  I'll be too embarrased to leave the house!


All horse riders and owners are gorg, no matter what! You're pretty, it's only a black eye! hold that black eye high and be proud. Lol, I dunno, I always wanted to go out and have a black eye. It'd be so cool. Good luck.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> How long have you had her?


Khandi? She was born at 5:30 tonight.
4 and a half hours.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow Steff she looks great! Love her! What a darling little face. I can't wait to see her on Tuesday! HEHE!! **Full of Giggles over the new baby!**
> 
> I'm not sure if I can come up though...I have a black eye  I'll be too embarrased to leave the house!


Thanks!
You're full of giggles?! I feel like a kid on christmas day every time I look at her! 
Roxy's personailty already. Almost ran right into me because Rythm is already starting to irritate her!

Who beat you up? The kids? lol
I think you'll be fine to come out.
It IS only Newbrook... :roll:


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I love the last picture. Khandi is adorable! She will be one gorgeous mare! Congrats


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a great name! She really has a perfect marking on her head doesn't she. Congrats


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

all i can say is

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
STUNNING!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> all i can say is
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> STUNNING!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Man, she's adorable. You have some of the cutest foals


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

.A.j. said:


> I love the last picture. Khandi is adorable! She will be one gorgeous mare! Congrats


Thanks!
I really am thrilled with her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> What a great name! She really has a perfect marking on her head doesn't she. Congrats


Thank you!
I had the name picked out last year for a purebred filly - and this one just fit it. 

I do love that blaze too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> Man, she's adorable. You have some of the cutest foals


Thank you Sara!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is great Steff! I just love babies, I wish I was having more! I guess Aden is only 6 weeks old so I shouldn't be wanted a new one already! 

Nope the kids didn't beat me up it was Aden. I was halter breaking him and I got a little too close, Cheryl warned me too..lol Stupid me. Yeah it is all puffy and blue..lol. Oh well. 

Give my Rythm baby a hug from me for being such a good Momma on her first time!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> That is great Steff! I just love babies, I wish I was having more! I guess Aden is only 6 weeks old so I shouldn't be wanted a new one already!
> 
> Nope the kids didn't beat me up it was Aden. I was halter breaking him and I got a little too close, Cheryl warned me too..lol Stupid me. Yeah it is all puffy and blue..lol. Oh well.
> 
> Give my Rythm baby a hug from me for being such a good Momma on her first time!


I will!
She is doing really good. Rythm settled down finally.. and Khandi is spunky!
She is very very full of herself. Hot, and she knows it.


----------

